# Apostas on-line sobre eventos climáticos



## Iceberg (24 Nov 2006 às 21:19)

É verdade, parece impossível, mas podem confirmar com os vossos próprios olhos em www.betfair.com  

Seleccionem apostas especiais/United Kingdom/White Christmas

E lá está, podem apostar on-line se algumas cidades inglesas, por exemplo, vão ter este ano um Natal branco.  

Meus amigos, as apostas estão abertas, façam o favor de apresentar os vossos palpites!


----------



## Iceberg (26 Nov 2006 às 12:31)

Então, já apostaram?


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 12:53)

Não dá para apostar num Natal branco para o Porto


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 02:00)

iceberg disse:


> É verdade, parece impossível, mas podem confirmar com os vossos próprios olhos em www.betfair.com
> 
> Seleccionem apostas especiais/United Kingdom/White Christmas
> 
> ...




Realmente ele há de tudo!!    

E vocês descobrem tudo!!!!  

Agora quem não apostava na climatologia era eu! Ainda para mais como tudo tem andado!! É que nem pensar!!


----------



## Alpi (8 Dez 2006 às 16:25)

ainda estou para saber, qd é que vou ter um dia de neve na Covilhã....a qq altura do inverno.
e eu a pensar que ia ver neve por cá!!  deixa-me rir


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 16:27)

Alpi disse:


> ainda estou para saber, qd é que vou ter um dia de neve na Covilhã....a qq altura do inverno.
> e eu a pensar que ia ver neve por cá!!  deixa-me rir



Olha não é preciso muito, HOJE por exemplo!


----------

